# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فوری : تربیت معلم یا پرستاری؟

## bahra

فوری : تربیت معلم یا پرستاری؟

----------


## bahra

Uppppp

----------


## mohaa_mad

دو تا شغل کاملا متفاوت.
یک لحظه با خودت فکر کن که از زندگی چی میخوای؟ فکر کن که کدوم شغل واست راحت تره و بهش علاقه داری؟

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> فوری : تربیت معلم یا پرستاری؟


اصن دوتا فیلد کاملا متفاوته 
مثه اینه بگی کمدی یا درام؟
خب به خودت بستگی داره
حوصله شیفت 24 ساعته پانسمان مریض عوض کردن سوند زدن رگ گرفتن داری؟یا 8 صبح تا 2 بعد از ظهر کار روتین و روزمرگی ؟ کمک به مردم دوس داری یا آموزش؟
تربیت معلم خوبی های خودشو داره مثه حقوق و بیمه از اول که زودتر از هر رشته ای بازنشسته میشی...سربازی نداری..وقت آزاد زیاد اگه علایق دیگه داری بهشون برسی...ولی شخصا من حوصله سرکله زدن با دانش آموز ندارم چون یکی مثه خودم گیرم بیفته تمومه :Yahoo (20): 
ببین خودت با چی راحت تری
+++مزایای پرستاری هم شغل قطعی داره تقریبا...درآمد نسبتا خوب با این وضع جامعه و وضع تقریبا عالی هم واسه اپلای و ادامه تحصیل هم واسه مهاجرت...واسه مهاجرت شما با مدرک کارشناسی پرستاری خیلی راحت میتونی بلو کارت اروپا رو بگیری یا کانادا و... خیلی خیلی خیلی راحت تر از پزشکی
من باشم میرم پرستاری

----------


## bahra

درآمد پرستاری کمتر از تربیته ؟

----------


## mohaa_mad

درامد پرستاری الان بیشتره. ولی زحمتش سه چهار برابره

----------


## bahra

> درامد پرستاری الان بیشتره. ولی زحمتش سه چهار برابره


ارزش رتبه ای کدوم بیشتره؟

----------


## mohaa_mad

منظورت از ارزش رتبه ای چیه؟

----------


## bahra

رتبه بهتری میخاد

----------


## mohaa_mad

بستگی داره کجا بزنی. میتونی تو انتخاب رشته کانون حدود رتبه ها رو نگاه کنی.
اگه تربیت معلم بزنی مصاحبه داره. مصاحبه رو که قبول بشی باید بری ولی اگه رد شدی انتخاب بعدیت قبوله.

----------

